# Door swing...



## StMaSi (Mar 22, 2017)

Is this acceptable?


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2017)

It depends on occupancy.  Residential perhaps....otherwise, not likely.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Not good...not good, could be difficult to exit from the interior when the exterior door is in the closed position in a residential or a commercial application.


----------



## StMaSi (Mar 22, 2017)

Residential only. To be specific, it will be a brew shed that is an outbuilding.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2017)

Residential, no requirement.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2017)

Welcome

When are we tapping next??


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2017)

How about just swing the interior door the other way.

Plus if you ever have to move stuff in and out
Not good set up


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree that it is not a good setup, but the is nothing in the IRC that would prohibit it...


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 22, 2017)

Could install a pocket door at the interior opening.


----------



## StMaSi (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you for all your suggestions. I decided to go ahead and swing the interior door outward as per CDA's suggestion.


----------

